# Seiko Snd255 (flightmaster)



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi, I already own a couple of Seikos (Orange monster, Kinetic Diver-SMY003 and Kinetic-SKA221) but I would like your opinions on the SND 255 chronograph(below).

I just like the style and colour and it is pretty cheap too! Should i add it to my (small) collection of Seikos?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Ricster said:


> Should i add it to my (small) collection of Seikos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Ricster,

If you like it, buy it









It's about getting what YOU like







not getting what you think other's would aprove of









MIKE

I have similar model


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Should you buy it ? I think you know the answer







It's a Seiko, so it will be reliable, it looks good, it's affordable and you like it.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks guys, I know I should go with my own choice, but it's always nice to have approval


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Cool looking watch









If it wasn`t for my crap eyesight I`d consider one, go on buy it, you know you want it


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Cool looking watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Right that's it, I'm going for it


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Funnily enough I was looking at one this morning .... it looks better in black in my opinion


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

JoT said:


> Funnily enough I was looking at one this morning .... it looks better in black in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might be right JoT, but I haven't got a blue watch and I want to have a varied collection







.

Is that sad?


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn, I might go for a black one now









Blue or Black, Blue or Black.....


----------

